

Nokia Ovi store horror - chris_den
http://qtfreetrack.blogspot.com/2010/12/ovi-store.html

======
davidw
More Ovi horror:

[http://www.forum.nokia.com/Distribute/Packaging_and_signing....](http://www.forum.nokia.com/Distribute/Packaging_and_signing.xhtml)

------
CountSessine
Nokia has never really been a software company. I realized just how bad that
could be when they clumsily rolled out Symbian-Signed which almost killed free
software on the N phones.

I was hoping this would change with all of the good software people they've
taken on at Trolltech. I really hope for the best with MeeGo, but continuing
developer complaints like this are really discouraging.

------
guruz
This is weird. According to
[http://www.forum.nokia.com/Distribute/Packaging_and_signing....](http://www.forum.nokia.com/Distribute/Packaging_and_signing.xhtml#article1_a)
the Symbian^3 phones should be working fine.

------
fungi
wow this shits been going for years. could excuse it for a while but the fact
they are still failing so bad with a such core product that they are pushing
so hard really is very surprising.

------
sn
I've never used ovi for any of my software downloads.

